
Developer of X-Plane builds autopilot to land plane during engine failure - michael_miller
http://www.x-plane.com/x-world/hardware/seeker-avionics/
======
GNUAerospace
Given the low level of software quality and the abundance of software defects
in the X-Plane product,no one should ever use this Autopilot in the absence of
an FAA / EASA certification approval. A Certification process which is first
and foremost based on the establishment of a safety culture of "life critical"
product development which Laminar Research does not currently practice, and
which is currently "ad-hock". Safety critical systems must never be developed
with the "worse is better" mentality.

"For a successful technology, reality must take precedence over public
relations, for Nature cannot be fooled." Richard Feynman

------
GNUAerospace
This product is also not "revolutionary" in any way, as Austin Meyer hypes.
NASA developed this technology over a decade ago during both the AGATE and
SATS research programs.

<http://cafefoundation.org/v2/tech_enablingtech_eCFI.php>

------
kristopher
Here is a video of it in actual use [1] mounted on Austin Meyer's custom built
Evo [2]

[1] <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl_Vmypg76k>

[2] <http://www.x-plane.com/hardware/evo/evo.html>

